# Intel Ivy bridge graphics card



## opentrux (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello every one,
I am pretty new to BSD world.
I plan to use Freebsd on my desktop,
I got a i5-3570K and no graphic card.
Xorg work find and i915 drivers seem to work too ( as far as I can see)

```
root@oeden:~ # kldstat -v | grep i915
4    1 0xffffffff82c21000    7f280 i915kms.ko (/boot/kernel/i915kms.ko)
        516 vgapci/i915kms
root@oeden:~ #
```
I use the latest FreeBSD 12.1 repos

The problem is that I can setup a higher resolution than :


```
[    27.411] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x768 stride 4096, tiled
```

Your help is most welcome feel free to ask log or more, and forgive my english.

ps : I would like to thanks Vermaden for his series of blog post on FreeBSD desktop.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2020)

Have a look here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Integrated_Graphics_.28aka_HD_Graphics.29


----------



## opentrux (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for your answer,
But i'v already install meta package "drm-kmod" , also try install legacy one.

here some log file :

```
echo "######DMESG"
dmesg
echo "######pci conf"
pciconf -lvbce
echo "######devinfo"
devinfo -vr
echo "######Hardware"
sysctl hw.model
echo "######pkg info"
pkg info
echo "######LOG Xorg"
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

As you can see, there is strange error:

```
error: [drm:pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
info: [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in sysctl hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state
error: [drm:pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
error: [drm:pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
error: [drm:pid0:i915_reset] *ERROR* GPU hanging too fast, declaring wedged!
error: [drm:pid0:i915_reset] *ERROR* Failed to reset chip.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112e0f0, 0) error 19
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2020)

opentrux said:


> But I've already install meta package "drm-kmod"


You're loading the wrong module.  


```
kld_load="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```


----------



## opentrux (Jun 25, 2020)

Well that's strange , cause I am pretty sure, I wrote

```
kld_load="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```
is my /etc/rc.conf


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2020)

Not according to your kldstat(8) output:

```
root@oeden:~ # kldstat -v | grep i915
4    1 0xffffffff82c21000    7f280 i915kms.ko (/boot/kernel/i915kms.ko)
```

Did  you perhaps load it by hand using kldload(8)? If that's  the case,  just reboot. Then it should load the correct one.


----------



## opentrux (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, yes i have load it by hand with kldload , but i'v already reboot ( many time, and still don't get full résolution )

(Just to be sure :
i'v run 

```
pkg install -y drm-kmod

add "  kld_load="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" in /etc/rc.conf

and reboot
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok, install misc/pastebinit and run `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |   pastebinit`.  Post the URL here. Then we can have a look  at the logs.


----------



## opentrux (Jun 25, 2020)

okey, i will test this , when I go back home 
thanks for your help

edit 1 : in the repport txt file in attachement before, there is log of Xorg
edit 2 : according to this post , i am doing it wrong, and should add 

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
 in /etrc/rc.conf .
Will try tonight


----------



## giox069 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi, I'm quite new to FreeBSD. I had the same problem 1 month ago, and now I discovered this forum post.

My system is an Intel NUC with a core i3-3217U and integrated GPU. The latest version of KDE hangs just after logon with the i915_hangcheck_hung error reported on this thread.

Yes, I can confirm I have both
`/boot/modules/i915kms.ko` (newer, from drm-fbsd12.0-kmod-4.16.g20200221 package)
and
`/boot/kernel/i915kms.ko` (older)

My /etc/rc.conf.d/intel is

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```

But kldstat -v shows that i915kms.so is loaded from /boot/kernel instead of from the expected /boot/modules

I just deleted /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko, rebooted, and *all is working correctly now*. But I'm afraid that one day that file will re-appear in /boot/kernel, maybe during a kernel upgrade.

What is the correct procedure to give higher priority to /boot/modules/i915kms.ko to avoid loading of /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko ?

Thank you.


----------

